

Ask HN: Share your best coding Spotify playlists - briandear

I have run out of music. I would be interested in trying out some of the community&#x27;s best code playlists.. I would suggest that we up its the best ones to determine the unofficial HN playlist winner!
======
chatmasta
I actually like to pick one song and listen to it on repeat. I've heard others
say the same (Ryan Holiday comes to mind). Similarly I like listening to the
Vitamin String Quartet, which performs recognizable pop songs with string
instruments. Both listening methods help me focus because the lyrics (or lack
thereof) eventually become background noise, but I don't lose the beat that I
enjoy.

------
selbyk
I usually go for my 'musak' playlist because it's not distracting at all:
[http://open.spotify.com/user/121472720/playlist/5CToJcwo4OEK...](http://open.spotify.com/user/121472720/playlist/5CToJcwo4OEKYYIiEvgdRF)

Or 'Chill', which is a little more distracting:
[http://open.spotify.com/user/121472720/playlist/4kDc0bRoAf3U...](http://open.spotify.com/user/121472720/playlist/4kDc0bRoAf3UzDQugwKXG9)

I used to have one named 'Programming', but I renamed it and forgot which one
it was. -.-'

------
johneth
I actually find listening to specialist radio shows on some of the BBC's
stations to be really good to code to. Your mileage may vary depending on what
you're in to, but I'd recommend The Essential Mix, most things on overnight
Radio 1, most things on 6music, and some Radio 3 if you're into classical or
jazz. It's not geoblocked either. Just go to
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio](http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio) and look around.

------
selbyk
Spotify does collaborative playlists too. I made one, but I'm not sure how it
works. Feel free to add/follow, and I'll follow you back or whatever so you
can add to the playlist I linked below.

Sounds like it'd be fun if anyone wants to contribute. I love sharing music
because I don't have the time to spend looking for new stuff like I used to.
^.^

[http://open.spotify.com/user/121472720/playlist/5rNRmWIUZ7E4...](http://open.spotify.com/user/121472720/playlist/5rNRmWIUZ7E46h37Sw0qNL)

------
brickcap
I don't use spotify but if I feel like listening to music while programming it
is almost always video game sound tracks. Among my favorites are:

Deus ex

System shock 2

Wipeout pulse

Final fantasy (sound tracks for all of them are great but my favorite is
battle on the big bridge)

Monter hunter freedom 2 (The town theme)

As I am writing this I have Innocent sea (Sieken Densetsu) on repeat :) If you
do listen to music while programming make sure that you don't leave the
earphones plugged in for too long for me 30 minutes at a time works.

